# "Transfer rejected" on E-Work Permit after Approval



## mxmx1984 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,

My E-Work Permit after Approval application was handled by a PRO for my employer.

I just received my application back from the Ministry of Labour with the status "Transfer Rejected" and no further explanation or advice on how to follow up lol- I have no idea what this means. Unfortunately the PRO does not have very good English so I could not glean any useful information from him at all.

For context, I am a UK citizen, born in London - I do not have anything in my personal or employment history that I can imagine would cause any issue.

The application is about 50 million pages and contains all kinds of documents from my employer/business license etc plus all my attested documents/passports/parents passports etc - so it could literally be 1 in a million possible issues...

Someone has also suggested it could be a security block but again there is absolutely no reason I can fathom for this and the "Transfer Rejected" status on my application does not really shed any a light on this possibility or on how to enquire about it.

I am totally baffled and would greatly appreciate the advice of anyone with experience in this area on how to follow up or even understand what this status means.

Kind regards


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Couple of questions:-
Are you already in Dubai or are you still in UK?
If you are in Dubai - did you enter on tourist visa, secure job and are now getting this transferred to a work visa?
Are you going to work for a Freezone or mainland company?

If you are already in Dubai and going to work for a mainland company - you need to go suited and booted with an Arabic speaker (better if Emirati) to immigration department early in the morning.
If all your documents are in order, this is probably an admin error that will easily be sorted.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Parents' passports? We didn't have to provide that.
Where are your parents originally from? 
That could be the issue...


----------



## mxmx1984 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Stevesolar, thanks for you reply. I'm currently in Dubai on a tourist visa and i am working for a mainland company that is of british origin.

Do you know how i might be able to get hold of an arabic speaker to assist with my enquiries? Google isn't very helpful and tends to send me towards flaky individuals that dont return my calls.

Thanks for your help


----------



## mxmx1984 (Jun 15, 2016)

@QOFE 

My parents are of dual nationality (Moroccan origin) but they are also British citizens for 20+ years and I have provided their British passports + Moroccan citizenship ID cards as I was advised by the PRO. 

The PRO mentioned that being of Iraqi or Syrian ethnicity is a possible issue so advised I include my Moroccan heritage as way of positive discrimination -it's terrible but there you go. On paper me and my parents are British citizens but he suggested due to my Arab appearance they would want to know whether i was Syrian or Iraqi. So i just included everything + the kitchen sink as advised by the PRO.

Someone has also suggested the spelling of my surname. As it is berber and contains some characters that cannot be phonetically translated into Arabic from English without sounding different - but again they have not given me any idea whatsoever...and I would be surprised if the visa processing was sophisticated or diligent enough to notice this.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mxmx1984 said:


> @QOFE
> 
> My parents are of dual nationality (Moroccan origin) but they are also British citizens for 20+ years and I have provided their British passports + Moroccan citizenship ID cards as I was advised by the PRO.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Your Moroccan descent will almost certainly be the reason for your rejection.
Ask around your work colleagues to see if they know an Emirati or good Arabic speaker who can accompany you to immigration.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not sure if it's still the case but a couple of years ago people from Syria and Tunisia (possibly among other nationalities) had serious issues getting a visa issued at all.


----------



## mxmx1984 (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try again.


----------



## ceelin_ (Oct 20, 2016)

hello hope you can help guys. My company applied my e work permit last sept 29, and then oct 3 i inform them that i will not continue to work with them because something happen. and then noe they want me to may 500. is it legal?


----------



## charliehotelz (Oct 22, 2016)

mxmx1984 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll try again.


How did the spelling issue work out?


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

If you hold a UK passport but with an Arabic name (which you seem to have), you need to re-apply attaching your Moroccan passport or another record from your origins. Your application will be based on the UK passport but they need to know your more about your origins, which has been common in similar cases. But you should be fine on the next one. Don't give up.

You can always check with the security section in MOL in Qusais (3rd floor). Good luck.


----------

